# Do I need DTG printing for this art piece.Screen printers are telling me they cant do it.



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

Hello, my hand drawn (charcoal) i uploaded is one of 4 of my art that I am trying to get onto black t-shirts. Alot of the screen printers are saying they cant do it (screen printing method) or really have to alter it to make it print right on the t-shirt which scares me. I have a shop down the street that said they can do this and my other three similar black and grey art DTG on a black t-shirt which I wont. But is going to charge me 22 dollars per shirt for 12 shirts of one design on one of there next level apparel t-shirts which is included??... Is this expensive and is this kind of art only quality capable on DTG printing. I am just starting out and don't have alot of money to do bulk.trying to do these of sort of prototypes to test my market.I have three more art all black and grey pieces like this so I total of four designs similar to this piece I have attached. So is this quote expensive and only really can be done using DTG printing?thank alot for any help!!!!
Christopher


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

In my opinion, it looks very printable via screen print. That is if you can get it scanned into vector format for them to create the positive for the screen. 

Do you have a digital copy?

I think you need to ask other printers.


----------



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

R03 said:


> In my opinion, it looks very printable via screen print. That is if you can get it scanned into vector format for them to create the positive for the screen.
> 
> Do you have a digital copy?
> 
> I think you need to ask other printers.


No, only my physically drawn copys like this and three others (black and grey) How would I go about getting these print ready, need to get these scanned on a good scanner?Does that DTG printing seem high to you there on next level apparel. Which would be the cheaper route for these prototypes my budget is low and wont to test my target market. thanks alot


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

spiraldown420 said:


> No, only my physically drawn copys like this and three others (black and grey) How would I go about getting these print ready, need to get these scanned on a good scanner?Does that DTG printing seem high to you there on next level apparel. Which would be the cheaper route for these prototypes my budget is low and wont to test my target market. thanks alot



You need to get it scanned and put into vector format (with some design software) so it can be changed in size without degrading the quality of the art work. After that, it can be printed. as far as I can see it would just need a single screen (white halftone). You could buy triple the amount of screen printed shirts compared to DTG at 22 a shirt for 12 shirts. 

The Price for DTG sound about average to me. 

Nice work BTW.


----------



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

R03 said:


> You need to get it scanned and put into vector format (with some design software) so it can be changed in size without degrading the quality of the art work. After that, it can be printed. as far as I can see it would just need a single screen (white halftone). You could buy triple the amount of screen printed shirts compared to DTG at 22 a shirt for 12 shirts.
> 
> The Price for DTG sound about average to me.
> 
> Nice work BTW.


Thanks,First thanks for taking the time out and helping me out I am new to this obvious. Where would I take this and get it scanned and from there to vector and how much cash? Also, again would it be more money to have them screen print my four designs like this black grey (setups etc) twelve shirts per design times 4 designs. Or go with the DTG printing at 22 dollers per design for 12 shirts next level apparel shirts which leaves me with very little markup almost not worth it??. Obviously I am on a tight budget and cannot print in bulk yet.Thanks Again!
Christopher


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

spiraldown420 said:


> Thanks,First thanks for taking the time out and helping me out I am new to this obvious. Where would I take this and get it scanned and from there to vector and how much cash? Also, again would it be more money to have them screen print my four designs like this black grey (setups etc) twelve shirts per design times 4 designs. Or go with the DTG printing at 22 dollers per design for 12 shirts next level apparel shirts which leaves me with very little markup almost not worth it??. Obviously I am on a tight budget and cannot print in bulk yet.Thanks Again!
> Christopher


If you really want it a quality image you're going to need to find someone (maybe a friend who knows design) to fix it up in adobe illistrator, corel draw or some other design software. IF you don't know anyone then it might cost you a few hundred. 

A good scan and vector image of this would only need to be printed in white on a black tee. You're just wasting money to print black on a black tee. Some screen printers will do exactly what you tell them and not give you any cost saving tips on what not to do. 

Roughly, if you get a 1 color front on 12 shirts (most screen printers have a minimum of 24) you're looking at a set up fee of 20 to 30 dollars. thats $1.25 a shirt if you buy 24 shirts. 

DTG 4 designs (12 ea) at $22 = $1056 (sell for $25 make $3 dollars profit)
Screen printed 4 Designs (24 ea) at $8 = $768 (Sell for $18-20 for $10-12 dollars profit)

Yes, when you're starting out with little to no cash it can be hard but it can happen. What I always tell newbies is to do your research before you even begin. It will save you time and money. 

I started out the same way, Only I release 1 shirt on my site at first. Took the profit from those shirts and had two more made. Took the profit from those two shirt and had three made, and so on. it will grow. 

Are you tracking on what i'm saying?


----------



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

R03 said:


> If you really want it a quality image you're going to need to find someone (maybe a friend who knows design) to fix it up in adobe illistrator, corel draw or some other design software. IF you don't know anyone then it might cost you a few hundred.
> 
> A good scan and vector image of this would only need to be printed in white on a black tee. You're just wasting money to print black on a black tee. Some screen printers will do exactly what you tell them and not give you any cost saving tips on what not to do.
> 
> ...


Yes again thanks,seems like these screen printers are nervous about the picture quality on a black tee with screen printing here in Orlando Florida. I am just confused with getting this print ready for not a few hundred. So can I go to a place and get my original like this artwork scanned and then into vector without dropping alot of cash.Thank u again RO


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

spiraldown420 said:


> Yes again thanks,seems like these screen printers are nervous about the picture quality on a black tee with screen printing here in Orlando Florida. I am just confused with getting this print ready for not a few hundred. So can I go to a place and get my original like this artwork scanned and then into vector without dropping alot of cash.Thank u again RO


Im not sure. go to Kinkos and get it scanned and then you will have to do your research for someone to turn it into a vector.


----------



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

spiraldown420 said:


> Yes again thanks,seems like these screen printers are nervous about the picture quality on a black tee with screen printing here in Orlando Florida. I am just confused with getting this print ready for not a few hundred. So can I go to a place and get my original like this artwork scanned and then into vector without dropping alot of cash.Thank u again RO


Cool, hey thanks man for your advice! I am going to get these scanned and might have to just print this one and wait to get my others printed if things go well. You really started out with one design and grew from there??If you don't mind me asking where would you suggest trying to sell my first design or two.Thank you very much.


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

You should be able to find a lower cost DTG price, something closer to $18. Scanning alone will not get you a vector image. We have printed a lot of hand drawn designs and some are very difficult and time consuming to create vectors. This may be why a screen printer is either hesitant to do it at all or willing to do it if you provide vector art. You need to add the cost of creating a vector image in your calculations which could make DTG a lower cost alternative. I would find someone who does both screen printing and DTG and see what they say. We do both and would likely print these with DTG (and not because we would be able to charge more).


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

I did start out with one shirt. I built my own site on Shopify. There are many ecommerce site you can use. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## spiraldown420 (May 23, 2013)

spiraldown420 said:


> Cool, hey thanks man for your advice! I am going to get these scanned and might have to just print this one and wait to get my others printed if things go well. You really started out with one design and grew from there??If you don't mind me asking where would you suggest trying to sell my first design or two.Thank you very much.


Yea makes since seems like the screen printers are shying away from my pieces. If I do go with DTG printing does it still need to be put into vector after scanned and maybe cost me alot on art charges? So you think my local two shops here in orlando fl who offer DTG printing are a little high.12 shirts 22 dollers a piece next level apparel shirts? Also you would not recommend screen printing this design and my others which are very similar.thanks alot
Christopher


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

spiraldown420 said:


> Yea makes since seems like the screen printers are shying away from my pieces. If I do go with DTG printing does it still need to be put into vector after scanned and maybe cost me alot on art charges? So you think my local two shops here in orlando fl who offer DTG printing are a little high.12 shirts 22 dollers a piece next level apparel shirts? Also you would not recommend screen printing this design and my others which are very similar.thanks alot
> Christopher


I don't know what the going rate in your area is but for 12 of these using Next Level shirts we would charge less than the pricing you were given. 

You do not need to have a vector image to print with DTG, just make sure you scan at the highest resolution possible (minimum of 300 dpi). 

Not sure about the other designs without seeing them but I would assume they would take just as much to create a vector file.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

This is very printable for screen printing with the right printer and software. It doesn't have to be vector if you find someone with simple seps. Raster or 8 bit grayscale would work. I would think the major problem is only wanting 12 shirts. Even with charging art fees and set up, most will want at least 24 minimum. Close to 10 per shirt, 25 set up and 50 for art.


----------



## gatorGRAFIX (Mar 11, 2015)

IMO vector is NOT the way to go with that design. You need to get it scanned into the computer at around 300 dpi and then edit it in Photoshop.

Output your film positive at maybe 53 dpi or so for a very small dot that you'll hardly notice when printed and push it thinned down through a 305 mesh screen or play it a little and try a 30 dpi dot for a cool newsprint type of effect. Even a 20 dpi dot would be pretty cool. 

Piece of cake I would think for a screen printer. Especially if you print the design with some white discharge ink on 100% cotton. That would give you superior detail and brightness.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I wouldn't try to vectorize that. A high res scan will work fine as a raster image and will retain a lot more detail than a vector. If necessary, have it scanned at a larger size (the size you want it to print.) I'd do it as a one color halftone and use white ink tinted with a little bit of blue. If the scan was decent I wouldn't charge anything for the art manipulation, and I'd do it with a 45 lpi halftone on a 158 mesh.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

a lot of good advice given so far, but i will just add that your file does NOT need to be vector to be screen printed. i do think it might look a little bit better printed DTG, but that's just my opinion. there are variables with whatever method you use. an experienced screen print shop that knows what they are doing could easily print this. their knowledge in working with halftones will determine how good it looks. the same could be said of the DTG shop. their experience and the actual printer they use could mean a print that just looks "ok", or "WOW".

just to give you an example, we would charge $13 for DTG and $9 for screen print. i'm in the midwest, so pricing around here is more competitive.


----------

